# Multiple SkillSelect Accounts



## sureshrs (Jun 7, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I am new to this forum.
Just wanted to clarify whether we can create multiple SkillSelect accounts?
One for 189 and another for 190?

Experts and senior members please advise.

Thanks,
Suresh


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Creating multiple accounts wont be a problem as its just an account... creating multiple accounts with multiple EOI for the same thing might/not be a problem.. experts can help you on this...

SInce you are asking for 189 , 190 it is not necessary as it is just a tick mark(select option) once you logged into skillselect login, meaning both 189 and 190 can be applied within the same login


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sureshrs said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> Just wanted to clarify whether we can create multiple SkillSelect accounts?
> ...


There is no problem
You can create 2 accounts.. one each for 189 and 190

You will just have to give 2 separate email ids

As soon as you get an invite in either of them, withdraw the 2nd EOI

Cheers


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi friends,

I have an invitation for 189. But I had entered incorrect details.
So now I am going to create a second skill select account and probably get an invitation on 26th July.

While my first invitation is active and not expired, is it ok to apply to the second invitation?


Thank you!


----------



## vjspeaks (Mar 29, 2019)

NB said:


> There is no problem
> You can create 2 accounts.. one each for 189 and 190
> 
> You will just have to give 2 separate email ids
> ...



Hey NB,

I was trying to create multiple skillselect accounts and it let me use the same email address. Any specific reason why we should have different email addresses?
My concern is it would be difficult to track all inboxes daily because I am planning to create multiple EOIs for 189, 190 and 491 for different states.

Please suggest!


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

vjspeaks said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> I was trying to create multiple skillselect accounts and it let me use the same email address. Any specific reason why we should have different email addresses?
> My concern is it would be difficult to track all inboxes daily because I am planning to create multiple EOIs for 189, 190 and 491 for different states.
> ...


When you get invited, you will receive a mail in your registered email account. You just need to remember EOI IDs/Password. You can use same email but people prefer using different email account for different EOIs. Its up to you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vjspeaks said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> I was trying to create multiple skillselect accounts and it let me use the same email address. Any specific reason why we should have different email addresses?
> My concern is it would be difficult to track all inboxes daily because I am planning to create multiple EOIs for 189, 190 and 491 for different states.
> ...


Most use same email id

Cheers


----------

